# Audi Sport Steering Wheel: The Next Generation



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi's had a tradition of sport steering wheels since the rally days. While Ur quattro owners seek out the 20-valve Audi Sport steering wheel, sport wheels of the C4 Ur S4/S6 were inspired by the steering wheel of the Audi Avus concept car. Today the so-called 'Sport' wheel is available in pretty much every S-line, S-car and RS car produced by Audi. Every so often the wheel evolves and shots of the Audi A7 S-line reveal that the latest version of the wheel is about to drop with that model. 

While the wheel isn't terribly different from the wheel it replaces, one can most easily identify it by the triangular silver frame on the 6'oclock spoke that includes the red accented 'S-line' logo shown here.


----------

